# The Konami-KojiPro-Kojima situation thread



## αshɘs (Mar 20, 2015)

Last couple of days have been turbulent.

So, first we had this: 

Kojima removed from the Konami executive list, the "A Hideo Kojima game" tagline removed from games and KojiPro LA renamed as Konami LA and an overall restructuring/rebranding on Konami's side to focus on the Konami branding.

Then came this: 

bringing the insider info that Kojima is leaving after TPP ships, until then he's a contractor.

And then this: 

Konami hiring for new Metal Gear entries.

And today this statement by Konami: Lambert vs. Predator



> To Customers,
> 
> Thank you for your continued patronage of KONAMI products and services.
> 
> ...



now, officially it doesn't say Kojima is leaving, or anything about the above things, only a reassurance that TPP is coming along and that afterwards they'll develop new MG. It's just PR. After all the rumors they thought putting out something to reassure fans. But everything above is still there...

Discuss.


----------



## dream (Mar 20, 2015)

The future is Metal Gear seems bleak.


----------



## Big Bοss (Mar 20, 2015)

MGS without Kojima is just the same shit as DMC and like I didn't play that game I won't touch a MGS without Kojima involved.


----------



## scerpers (Mar 20, 2015)

same thoughts as bb up there
i've bought every single metal gear game i can find, but one without kojima at the helm isn't even worth pirating


----------



## Itachі (Mar 20, 2015)

I would be so happy if Kojima actually made another game about Solid Snake

MGS4 wasn't Solid Snake, it was some half dead dude who barely even fucking spoke


----------



## SionBarsod (Mar 20, 2015)

so what happens to Konami after Kojima leaves? This is going to hurt them a lot more than they seem to think


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 20, 2015)

I've been hearing rumors about that but nothing really concrete so I'm not ready to believe it. THAT SAID...

...I always kind of figured this would happen eventually. I figured he'd get sick of being caught in that corporate loop, most of the great heritage devs seem to. (Miyamoto being one huge exception, but he's pretty much allowed to do as he pleases) Metal Gear has pretty much been keeping Konami's head above water, so rather then working on anything else he has to do that. I imagine he has other ideas he'd like to try and just can't because of this. I could live happy with this last Metal Gear game from him. He's more or less told a long form complete story, that's pretty cool. Though you know Konami will try to soldier on without him...and their track record doing this when the creative head of another one of their series left is pretty abysmal. I dunno what series I could possibly be making reference to though...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 20, 2015)

Hey, look. Konami announced their plans for the future.


----------



## dream (Mar 21, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hey, look. Konami announced their plans for the future.





INB4 the non-Kojima MG games become the best in the franchise.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2015)

This situation will be the much shittier version of Lords of Shadow. I don't even play MGS. I did play MGR but that's about it. Still, I was always intrigued by the franchise. 

But as a former Konami fan(still a big fan of their IPs), I still feel very attached to the ordeal.


----------



## Simon (Mar 21, 2015)

Metal Gear being one of my favorite franchise, I feel like MGSV is a good stopping point for it. Let's be honest, a Metal Gear game without Kojima isn't a Metal Gear game.

But I wish luck to Hideo Kojima and all those who leave KojiPro with him. Also fuck Konami for being assholes.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 21, 2015)

Pretty sure Konami is tired of paying for Kojima's expensive flights and dinners in foreign countries.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Mar 21, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hey, look. Konami announced their plans for the future.



They forgot one.

Fuck Castlevania.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2015)

Gaawa. Vania's been fucked for years


----------



## Gino (Mar 21, 2015)

*THE FUTURE IS BLEAK* ​


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 21, 2015)

How hard is it to create a good Castlevania game. They could have followed the Metroidvania formula and they could have done way better. Don't get me wrong, Lords of Shadow is good as a game, but as a Castlevania game it's pretty disappointing because it doesn't have the same feel to it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 21, 2015)

Metroidvania games sales were never that amazing and they were declining, the series was becoming more and more niche, that's why they attempted to westernize it, but it didn't do as well as they were expecting, that means we probably won't see any Castlevania anytime soon.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2015)

Gino said:


> *THE FUTURE IS BLEAK* ​



Japanese devs/publishers are scaring me. Didn't NipponIchi say that if Disgaea 5 flops they'll most likely dissolve? 



FlynnKyle said:


> How hard is it to create a good Castlevania game. They could have followed the Metroidvania formula and they could have done way better. Don't get me wrong, Lords of Shadow is good as a game, but as a Castlevania game it's pretty disappointing because it doesn't have the same feel to it.



Lords of Shadow made me appreciate the PS2 3DVanias. They could have gone the same route just a bit more action-y.

It's baffling, Metroidvania fans are outspoken. Had they continued their handheld trend they would have done just fine. 

LoS1 did great cuz they slapped a big franchise name on a random action game. But Konami only felt the heat when LoS2 and MoF each did worse than OoE(Last Metroidvania game). And I actually somewhat like MoF. It was garbage, but I liked it for what it was.



the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Metroidvania games sales were never that amazing and they were declining, the series was becoming more and more niche, that's why they attempted to westernize it, but it didn't do as well as they were expecting, that means we probably won't see any Castlevania anytime soon.



It's funny because the west was more into the Japanese-y Vania games than Japan itself 



The Japanese Bloodborne site was updated today with a lot of new online play details.
The Japanese Bloodborne site was updated today with a lot of new online play details.
The Japanese Bloodborne site was updated today with a lot of new online play details.



EDIT: also, like I said; had they continued with the handheld series they would have done fine. Part of the reason why I bought a 3DS was for a Vania game.


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 21, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> Metroidvania games sales were never that amazing and they were declining, the series was becoming more and more niche, that's why they attempted to westernize it, but it didn't do as well as they were expecting, that means we probably won't see any Castlevania anytime soon.



Unless someone gets the IP from Konami, yeah you're right. It's sad to see the downhill of the series. Especially when I grew up with linear Castlevanias like Dracula X.



khris said:


> Japanese devs/publishers are scaring me. Didn't NipponIchi say that if Disgaea 5 flops they'll most likely dissolve?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I actually enjoyed PS2 Castlevanias, especially Curse of Darkness, mainly for the Innocent Devils that you could use. My favourite was always the Knight one and the Devil one that you had to evolve using Isaac's spear.


----------



## Platinum (Mar 21, 2015)

A truly popular franchise is always going to outlive its creator - not always the harbringer of doom.

However fuck Konami for how they are handling the situation.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Mar 21, 2015)

Is this for real?


----------



## Enclave (Mar 21, 2015)

khris said:


> Is this for real?



I've been hearing that Konami has been removing such branding all over the place, so yeah probably for real.


----------



## Simon (Mar 22, 2015)

At this point, Konami doesn't give a single fuck about anything anymore. just wanna make that cash  from mobile gaming, casino gaming, and pachinko for as long as possible till it all comes crumbling down


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 22, 2015)

khris said:


> Is this for real?



Yes.

It's in the OP lol. Both mentioned and in the Gaf links.


----------



## dream (Mar 22, 2015)

Simon said:


> At this point, Konami doesn't give a single fuck about anything anymore. just wanna make that cash  from mobile gaming, casino gaming, and pachinko for as long as possible till it all comes crumbling down



To be fair, if that was the case then they wouldn't be announcing that they will be creating more MG games since those aren't exactly cheap investments.  Konami definitely wants to milk the MG cow a bit more.


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 22, 2015)

khris said:


> Is this for real?



Yeah that will pretty much doom Konami to bankrupt.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 23, 2015)

FlynnKyle said:


> Yeah that will pretty much doom Konami to bankrupt.


Konami will struggle to find their next AAA quality game without Kojima, but no way in hell are they gonna go bankrupt now. Kojima was one of their sources for bankroll. They have plenty.


----------



## dream (Mar 23, 2015)

What ExoSkel said.  Konami will be fine even without the AAA console games raking in money.  They might be a bit worse off especially if they spend a significant amount of money on AAA games only to have them bomb hard but that will just force them to abandon console gaming and focus on their other pies.


----------



## Brian Tezuka (Mar 23, 2015)

Kojima seems like he's getting sick of Metal Gear, so this might be the best for him. It was going to happen sooner or later.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 23, 2015)

Brian Tezuka said:


> Kojima seems like he's getting sick of Metal Gear, so this might be the best for him. It was going to happen sooner or later.


He has been saying he's done with MGS since the release of MGS3 11 years ago. This was a hint, but people thought he was just being bullshitter Kojima.


----------



## Enclave (Mar 23, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> He has been saying he's done with MGS since the release of MGS3 11 years ago. This was a hint, but people thought he was just being bullshitter Kojima.



I'm FAIRLY sure he's said that every MGS will be the last MGS.  I'm not even sure he intended on making MGS2.


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 23, 2015)

To be honest MGS V Phantom Pain feels like the closure for me on the Metal Gear saga. The setup, the trailers gave me so many: "This is is the last game we'll be doing" vibes. And now that Kojima is gone, it's probably becoming more true.

Wasn't there a teaser of Metal Gear Rising 2 somewhere on the internet actually?


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 24, 2015)

FlynnKyle said:


> To be honest MGS V Phantom Pain feels like the closure for me on the Metal Gear saga. The setup, the trailers gave me so many: "This is is the last game we'll be doing" vibes. And now that Kojima is gone, it's probably becoming more true.
> 
> Wasn't there a teaser of Metal Gear Rising 2 somewhere on the internet actually?



Honestly in the solid series of metal gear games there was no where left to go.  Any later we're hitting Metal Gear 1+2 era.

I guess with this Kojima can finally do what he wanted and get out of the Metal Gear shadow.  Even if Konami wish to work with him as an outside contractor he can still work on his other franchises.  ZoE especially needs to be pushed into the modern gaming world.  Also I doubt Konami are going to pull the plug on Silent Hills with so much invested into it.

I'm almost certain MGS 4 putting snake weeks/months away from death from accelerated old age and MGS5 being only a couple years before Solid Snakes first mission was basically to force the end of the Saga overall and get out of the Metal Gear franchise which he has wanted to do since MGS3.

If done right this CAN be a blessing for both parties.  Kojima no longer constrained by one franchise.  Konami can go and look into the franchises they own and realize near enough all of them basically print money.

You want party games? Revolution series (Karaoke and Dance dance) or a decent international track and field can sell.

Football (soccer)?  Pro evolution soccer.  Drop $10-$15 from FIFA costs and don't half ass it you can get Pro Evolution being a better overall game than Fifa like they were in the early 2000s

Castlevania, Suikoden?  Both have fanbases that will buy games

And I not even touched Gradius and Contra that can have new releases that are the digital downloads.  Cost the same as indi but if done right can bring hours of fun.

All it needs is for Konami to realise it should not rely on Metal Gear (which will need a reboot after MGS V) and go back on their old franchises and give them some love.  Far fetched maybe but we can dream.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 24, 2015)

Wasn't there talks about Metal Gear Solid 1 being remade in the Fox Engine, though?


----------



## Shinjiro (Mar 24, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Wasn't there talks about Metal Gear Solid 1 being remade in the Fox Engine, though?



Kojima had thought about it, but said he was too busy working on MGS5 and Silent Hills. Plus he said he didn't think it would actually happen.


----------



## αshɘs (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Mar 25, 2015)

What was that, some MGS5 behind the scenes show or something?

The fuck is up with Konami? What kind of ridiculous internal war is happening there that it's fucking up the marketing of what's one of the biggest game series ever *this* much? I doubt we'll see Kojima again before this game is even out considering how things are going. And if we do, he'll just be reading some very meticulously pre-approved script.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Mar 25, 2015)

Couldn't they have waited until after the game's release to start this war? the timing is really bad.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 25, 2015)

Could it be that finally someone fresh will tackle MGS? Long overdue.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Mar 27, 2015)

Fuck I don't think I even want to know about Silent Hills anymore. The only reason I was even excited was because it was Del Toro and Kojima working together to make something fucked up.

PT had me hyped, if Kojima leaves its pretty much set in stone that whatever SIlent Hills would have been won't happen.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

Agent of Chaos said:


> if Kojima leaves its pretty much set in stone that whatever SIlent Hills would have been won't happen.


For the better.

Maybe they'll re-assemble Team Silent to make an actual Silent Hill.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Mar 27, 2015)

aaaaa said:


> For the better.
> 
> Maybe they'll re-assemble Team Silent to make an actual Silent Hill.



They won't ever get Team Silent back, and honestly even if they did I'd feel the game wouldn't feel as good compared to their hayday since some of their latest work of the individuals hasn't felt as good. (Could be because of where they landed but whatevs).


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

I think they actually could make a great SH game, exactly because they were forced to work on shitty mobile games and are slowly dying inside, longing to create.

Some have probably killed themselves after seeing the HD version though.


----------



## Nemesis (Mar 27, 2015)

aaaaa said:


> For the better.
> 
> Maybe they'll re-assemble Team Silent to make an actual Silent Hill.



Most of what made team silent are on the team working on Silent Hills.  Maybe not the heads of the group but the people that worked on SH1-4 make up a good portion of the Silent Hills development team.


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 27, 2015)

Team Silent consists of ~10 people, of them only Yamaoka showed interest working on Silent Hills. Random programmers and janitors that worked on the original games are not part of the team.

Itou is obviously working on Project Scissors.


----------



## ExoSkel (Mar 29, 2015)

Team Silent is gone. Most of them are now part of SCE Japan Studio that co-developed Bloodborne recently.


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Mar 30, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Team Silent is gone. Most of them are now part of SCE Japan Studio that co-developed Bloodborne recently.



Huh, didn't actually know that some where at SCE Japan.

Would be amusing if Sony got Kojima and Del Toro for a horror game and tried to get some of the others from Team Silent.

Wonder what type of horror game they would create without any preexisting ips to use as a backfall..


----------



## aaaaa (Mar 30, 2015)

ExoSkel said:


> Team Silent is gone.


Well duh. Hence "re-assemble" talk.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 1, 2015)

So long and thanks for all the memes.


----------



## Simon (Apr 1, 2015)

april fools?


----------



## Agent of Chaos (Apr 2, 2015)

Simon said:


> april fools?



Nope, just Konami backing the fuck up after this blew up in their faces.


----------



## Sinoka (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Apr 10, 2015)

Finally a reliable source, not sure why konami keeps denying it.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Apr 10, 2015)

^ In a time when all the attention should be on hyping the game I'm sure they don't want the terrible rep of firing Kojima and potential rumors that he didn't finish the game or something.


----------



## dream (Apr 10, 2015)

the_notorious_Z.?. said:


> ^ In a time when all the attention should be on hyping the game I'm sure they don't want the terrible rep of firing Kojima and potential rumors that he didn't finish the game or something.



Bingo.  Kojima leaving is bad enough but being fired?  Konami doesn't need that now.


----------



## αshɘs (Apr 27, 2015)

[youtube]iMK-kajdgMA[/youtube]


----------



## Enclave (Apr 27, 2015)

FYI, if you haven't picked up the PT demo yet?  Do so today.  I've heard it's being taken off PSN tomorrow.


----------



## Reyes (Apr 29, 2015)

Jim Sterling on Konami.

[YOUTUBE]ynl4sIFazmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 29, 2015)

Thank you based Sterling.


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2015)

That god-tier E3 conference at the start.


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Thank you based Sterling.



You're doing it wrong.

You thank God for Based Sterling.


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> You're doing it wrong.
> 
> You thank God for Based Sterling.


Sterling *is* God, you foolish fool. He said so himself


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 30, 2015)

7777777 said:


> Sterling *is* God, you foolish fool. He said so himself



Then I shall beg forgiveness at the altar of Sterling.


----------



## scerpers (Apr 30, 2015)

"ass cancer fedora sterling" and "based"

those two don't go together


----------



## 7777777 (Apr 30, 2015)

What are you talking about, he clearly swims in hoes. Dat fedora.


----------



## Simon (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Naruto (May 1, 2015)

Konami thread? Konami thread.

[YOUTUBE]f6OCnvvkSLM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## 7777777 (May 1, 2015)

2010 E3 might be Konami's greatest legacy.


----------



## SAFFF (May 1, 2015)

So Konami, Capcom and lolsega aren't gonna keep making console games?


----------



## Enclave (May 1, 2015)

Naruto said:


> Konami thread? Konami thread.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]f6OCnvvkSLM[/YOUTUBE]



When reading this thread yesterday I actually went out of my way to look up this video.  I tend to do that when Konami Konamis all over the place.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 11, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]_5lfn9azMSQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (May 12, 2015)

> Konami DMCAs a journalistic video about their relationship with Kojima by @superbunnyhop





> Bunnyhops video is back up, looks like Konami pulled the strike -






Oh geez.


----------



## Nemesis (May 12, 2015)

If Konami would just come out and say what is already known "Yeah we're leaving the console market because we are looking for focus on our other areas." ages ago they wouldn't have this backlash.

They'd have a backlash but not one this big.


----------



## Naruto (May 13, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]rZpg2OViI7Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 13, 2015)

New rumor states the Pro Evolution Soccer series is next in line to get the axe.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 13, 2015)

I see them keeping PES. Hell, maybe *only* PES.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 13, 2015)

The rumor was apparently more speculation than anything, forget about that.


----------



## Nemesis (May 13, 2015)

PES is their biggest money maker within the console market.  It staying or going is pretty much confirmation on the future of their business plans for the next decade.

If it goes they are gone.
It it stays then they are likely to make a few games here and there.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2015)

*"We will pursue mobile games aggressively," says Konami's new CEO Hayakawa in an interview with Nikkei Trendy Net.

"Our main platform will be mobiles. Following the pay-as-you-play model of games like Power pro and Winning Eleven with additional content, our games must move from selling things like "items" to selling things like "features."

"We saw with these games that even people who buy physical games are motivated to buy extra content. The success of Power pro especially has motivated us to actively push more of our popular series onto mobile than ever before."

"Gaming has spread to a number of platforms, but at the end of the day, the platform that is always closest to us, is mobile. Mobile is where the future of gaming lies."

"We hope that our overseas games such as MGSV and Winning Eleven continue to do well, but we are always thinking about how to push our franchises onto mobile there too."

"With multiplatform games, there's really no point in dividing the market into categories anymore. Mobiles will take on the new role of linking the general public to the gaming world."*

Well, that's confirmed. Everyone scratch Konami off their list.


----------



## Naruto (May 14, 2015)

The dollar bills have spoken.


----------



## Xiammes (May 14, 2015)

It was fun while it lasted Konami.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 14, 2015)

How to ruin years of credibility in two months, a Konami story.

Japanese businessmen are surreal.


----------



## The World (May 14, 2015)

I can only suspect Dracula is controlling Konami execs, to ruin the company so he doesn't get killed by Alucard and the Belmont family anymore


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 14, 2015)

RIP Konami games division, it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## Linkdarkside (May 14, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]TQ96HyRMmkg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## teddy (May 14, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *"We will pursue mobile games aggressively," says Konami's new CEO Hayakawa in an interview with Nikkei Trendy Net.
> 
> "Our main platform will be mobiles. Following the pay-as-you-play model of games like Power pro and Winning Eleven with additional content, our games must move from selling things like "items" to selling things like "features."
> 
> ...



zone of the enders
suikoden
silent hill 1-3
castlevania

_*sigh*_


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *"We will pursue mobile games aggressively," says Konami's new CEO Hayakawa in an interview with Nikkei Trendy Net.
> 
> "Our main platform will be mobiles. Following the pay-as-you-play model of games like Power pro and Winning Eleven with additional content, our games must move from selling things like "items" to selling things like "features."
> 
> ...





GG Konami. You were amazing during the 90s.

EDIT:


----------



## Simon (May 14, 2015)

If they had just come out and said they were getting out of the game industry, none of this shit would have happened. Of course people would still be upset, but not to this degree.


----------



## DeathScream (May 14, 2015)

Konami, the new SNK


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 14, 2015)

DeathScream said:


> Konami, the new SNK



Aren't SNK hiring for a new 3D fighter? Or will we finally see Maximum Impact Pachinko?


----------



## Byrd (May 15, 2015)

Holy Fuck kek...

mobile completely... MGS 6 on Iphone.... fucking lol


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 15, 2015)

Holy fucking shit Konami, you have gone over the full retard.
WHY would anyone decide to suicide and ruin everything in 2 freaking months ?
Whats the logic behind this shit ?


----------



## The World (May 15, 2015)

ted. said:


> zone of the enders
> suikoden
> silent hill 1-3
> castlevania
> ...



muh IPs


----------



## Simon (May 15, 2015)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Holy fucking shit Konami, you have gone over the full retard.
> WHY would anyone decide to suicide and ruin everything in 2 freaking months ?
> Whats the logic behind this shit ?


Not sure what you mean by suicide, they aren't going under or anything, the company makes plenty of money off pachinko and health club. They're just pulling out of the game industry and focusing on mobile.


It's really not that strange, for a company that wasn't originally built around the game industry, it had a great run.


----------



## Agmaster (May 15, 2015)

Ya know, these "horribly evil" companies must be interesting to work for.  Like...especially if you have no horse in the race.


*looks at metal pad for PS2, boxed up*  ...Sure mus be nice to not care.


----------



## dream (May 15, 2015)

Goodbye Konami.  May you rot in mobile hell.


----------



## Patchouli (May 15, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]oPYdVs0MQco[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (May 15, 2015)

Wait, mobile?

Fuck you Konami.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (May 15, 2015)

The World said:


> muh IPs



They should sell them off, but you know they won't.


----------



## Patchouli (May 15, 2015)

The dream is dead.


----------



## scerpers (May 15, 2015)

i hope someone pipebombs konami headquarters


----------



## LivingHitokiri (May 15, 2015)

Simon said:


> Not sure what you mean by suicide, they aren't going under or anything, the company makes plenty of money off pachinko and health club. They're just pulling out of the game industry and focusing on mobile.
> 
> 
> It's really not that strange, for a company that wasn't originally built around the game industry, it had a great run.


A company is suppose to look and expand and not alienate themselves from the industry that pretty much brought them money.
They could simply dedicate  a team that focuses on mobile while keeping their strong team on the gaming industry,especially when you got such a high reputation for being in the gaming industry for years.
It is really looks like its the wrong choice, the gaming industry is expanding more and more and has become one of the most profitable industries, it makes no sense for me that Konami wants to go out like this.


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2015)

Del Toro calls Konami's cancellation of Silent Hills and pulling P.T. a "scorched earth" style attack, saying it was spontaneous and not done kindly.

He also confirms (as if we needed it) that Kojima and Konami have split.

(Also remarks he's not sure if he wants to bother trying to make a game again, after THQ going under when he tried to make Insane and now this)


----------



## Furious George (May 18, 2015)

krory said:


> Del Toro calls Konami's cancellation of Silent Hills and pulling P.T. a "scorched earth" style attack, saying it was spontaneous and not done kindly.
> 
> He also confirms (as if we needed it) that Kojima and Konami have split.
> 
> (Also remarks he's not sure if he wants to bother trying to make a game again, after THQ going under when he tried to make Insane and now this)



I hope Del Toro takes heart and keeps trying to make this gaming thing happen. 

Konami will pay for their foolish decisions by the millions.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2015)

They really won't though since mobile here to stay for awhile. The top 5 biggest mobile studios are slowly declining every year but they still make fucking stupid ridiculous numbers. Weirdly enough, Nintendo decided to partner with the company that was shrinking the most.


----------



## Furious George (May 18, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> They really won't though since mobile here to stay for awhile. The top 5 biggest mobile studios are slowly declining every year but they still make fucking stupid ridiculous numbers. Weirdly enough, Nintendo decided to partner with the company that was shrinking the most.



Can't you let me live in a world where assholes get what they deserve for but a moment?!?!


----------



## Krory (May 18, 2015)

It's sad, but Konami has mostly been out of the whole gaming scene for years now, so it's not like much will change.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 18, 2015)

Kojima and Del Toro can still get together and make the survival horror game of their dreams, it's not like they need Konami and the Silent Hill IP for that, they can call it "Loud Plains" or something.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

Nah. Call it Pee-Tee since Konami are extra pissy about that demo. 

#FuckYouKonami


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 29, 2015)

> *SILENT HILLS PUBLISHER KONAMI ISSUES APOLOGY, EXPLAINS ‘MOBILE FIRST’ FUTURE
> *
> What's going on at the Metal Gear and Silent Hills publisher.
> BY MITCH DYERRecent disruption within Konami has left many important questions about the Japanese publisher’s future unanswered before today, but a lengthy explanation has shed light on the future of Silent Hill, Metal Gear, and Konami’s “Mobile First” future. The company has also issued an apology for the commotion following these controversies.
> ...





>we are not currently at a stage where we can announce the path these future titles will take

So I guess it's Metal Gear Crush and Flappy Hills from here on out. 

#FuckYouKonami


----------



## Keollyn (May 29, 2015)

I pretty much said fuck you to Konami the moment they killed Suikoden.


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2015)

Well reports are that Microsoft are trying to buy Silent Hills for it to be resurrected.  If this happens then Sony should slap themselves in the face for not having this idea and not trying to pull the rug from under Microsoft.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 29, 2015)

You do know Sony is broke and in massive debt right ? Good for Microsoft  I hope they get it. I can't stand Sony* fanboys *they deserve a swift kick in the balls


----------



## Enclave (May 29, 2015)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> You do know Sony is broke and in massive debt right ? Good for Microsoft  I hope they get it. I can't stand Sony* fanboys *they deserve a swift kick in the balls



I can't stand retards personally.

You ARE of course aware that Sony still has enough money to make games right?  Especially since Playstation is a highly profitable division currently.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2015)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> You do know Sony is broke and in massive debt right ? Good for Microsoft  I hope they get it. I can't stand Sony* fanboys *they deserve a swift kick in the balls



Eh  gonna have both consoles at some point anyway.  Just not putting money into Xbox until they drop the price completely because of the bullshit they tried to peddle at E3 2013 and the xbox announce.

The fact is Sony can put money into consoles and games show they are not broke.  But if they want to stay ahead of the Xbox they NEED to pump more money into advertising (Seriously I see about 30 xbox commercials a day while you'd get lucky to see ONE PS4 commercial a week.) AND to beat Microsoft at their own game of paying for exclusives from 3rd party developers/publishers.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 29, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Eh  gonna have both consoles at some point anyway.  Just not putting money into Xbox until they drop the price completely because of the bullshit they tried to peddle at E3 2013 and the xbox announce.
> 
> The fact is Sony can put money into consoles and games show they are not broke.  But if they want to stay ahead of the Xbox they NEED to pump more money into advertising (Seriously I see about 30 xbox commercials a day while you'd get lucky to see ONE PS4 commercial a week.) AND to beat Microsoft at their own game of paying for exclusives from 3rd party developers/publishers.


Of course I know they have money to make 1st party games if they didn't there would be no reason to buy a PS4. Nemesis Nows the time to buy a XB1. And Xbox is in great hands with Phil Spencer at the head hes turned things around real quick since taking over. and as for the whole E3 2013 shit Sony had they same stuff set up they however revealed the PS4 after the XB1 and capitalized on the Backlash of the whole situation.


----------



## Krory (May 29, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Eh  gonna have both consoles at some point anyway.  Just not putting money into Xbox until they drop the price completely because of the bullshit they tried to peddle at E3 2013 and the xbox announce.
> 
> The fact is Sony can put money into consoles and games show they are not broke.  But if they want to stay ahead of the Xbox they NEED to pump more money into advertising (Seriously I see about 30 xbox commercials a day while you'd get lucky to see ONE PS4 commercial a week.) AND to beat Microsoft at their own game of paying for exclusives from 3rd party developers/publishers.



Microsoft isn't even getting that many third party exclusives - and a portion of those they are getting are timed or not even truly exclusive as they go to PC as well. Not to mention, Microsoft is only doing this to compete with Sony as their first party exclusives pretty much blow Microsoft out of the water when they aren't doing massive fuck-ups like The Order: 1886.

Anyway, if Microsoft pulls this off, it will be utterly hilarious (and I wonder if they'll try to push it onto PC eventually as well, considering Spencer's desire to push PC gaming more).


----------



## Nemesis (May 29, 2015)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> Of course I know they have money to make 1st party games if they didn't there would be no reason to buy a PS4. Nemesis Nows the time to buy a XB1. And Xbox is in great hands with Phil Spencer at the head hes turned things around real quick since taking over. and as for the whole E3 2013 shit Sony had they same stuff set up they however revealed the PS4 after the XB1 and capitalized on the Backlash of the whole situation.



Actually there is no evidence that Sony had the same ideas and suddenly jumped out of them.  Except 1 memo that has been said to be dodgy at best.  You can't really change a major situation like an E3 presentation in the few hours between Sony and Microsofts


----------



## Reyes (May 30, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Well reports are that Microsoft are trying to buy Silent Hills for it to be resurrected.  If this happens then Sony should slap themselves in the face for not having this idea and not trying to pull the rug from under Microsoft.





Minato Namikaze. said:


> You do know Sony is broke and in massive debt right ? Good for Microsoft  I hope they get it. I can't stand Sony* fanboys *they deserve a swift kick in the balls



Actually believing that bullshit rumor.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 30, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> Actually there is no evidence that Sony had the same ideas and suddenly jumped out of them.  Except 1 memo that has been said to be dodgy at best.  You can't really change a major situation like an E3 presentation in the few hours between Sony and Microsofts



There are multiple trusted Sources citing Sony had DMR and And always online system similar to what XB1 was doing ( I aint gonna go and dig up said sources cause I dont care enough to bother  so you can take it how you will ). and Microsoft revealed the XB1 in may 21st they held a special presentation not at E3 and Sony had a 21 days till E3 So they had amply time to change their E3 Presentation around lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 30, 2015)

I wouldn't trust neither with Silent Hills. M$ would let it rot like Konami are doing and Sony would hire a trash dev to continue development. Not sure which one is the lesser evil between those two.


----------



## Jake CENA (May 30, 2015)

Nintendo should buy Silent Hills instead. There i said it.

We will be getting stupid Mario and Luigi cameos on the game and people will all be happy.


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2015)

khris said:


> I wouldn't trust neither with Silent Hills. M$ would let it rot like Konami are doing and Sony would hire a trash dev to continue development. Not sure which one is the lesser evil between those two.



I don't get why you think MS would let it rot. People really aren't giving Phil Spencer enough of a chance.

And at least on MS, we have the chance of a PC release.


----------



## Krory (May 30, 2015)

Unfortunately, it's a moot point since Phil just confirmed this is not true.


----------



## Nemesis (May 31, 2015)

Minato Namikaze. said:


> There are multiple trusted Sources citing Sony had DMR and And always online system similar to what XB1 was doing ( I aint gonna go and dig up said sources cause I dont care enough to bother  so you can take it how you will ).



I seen and read the reports.  But none of the reports have anything concrete with them.  That is the problem is that these reports have nothing that would hold up to scrutiny. (essentially something that would hold up in a court.)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 31, 2015)

Better speculation would be which company is going to try and snatch Kojima (And most of his team) in order to get massive costumer loyalty points?

No way Kojima is going independent. At least small time independent. He's either going to build a new development studio with the money piles of some AAA Japanese/Western publisher (I'm almost betting western) or they're going to try and pull a Platinum Games kinda studio although that would take Kojima much longer to have anything set up.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 31, 2015)

My dream is for Kojima to join Platinum Games.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 1, 2015)

this

That is just precious.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jun 1, 2015)

Maybe there's still hope.


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 1, 2015)

Well he's not the only one.  Many investors don't know shit about it too.

But I can't help but think those top people ignored what developers were saying. 

Guess Zone of the enders is but a distant memory now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> this
> 
> That is just precious.



Someone mail this friend a severed horsedick with a "fuck you" written on it. It's the only way he'll learn. 

How did this guy reach that high in the company without knowing what Silent Hill or MG is? And what's the fucking point of a horror f2p on mobile?


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 1, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> this
> 
> That is just precious.



Not having followed this for a long while since word was out that Kojima actually fucked off... Holy shit this makes me angry as do the shitposts below the article


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2015)

Holy fucking shit.


----------



## teddy (Jun 1, 2015)

This gets more and more hilarious as it unravels


fucking unreal


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2015)

> He continued to describe how he viewed the video game market, never once mentioning the difference between mobile, PC, and console games.





> ?I did not realize that he was such a big name in the video game industry and that the Metal series was like his child,?





> ?When I looked over the Silent Hills game, it looked like an unprofitable venture,? wrote Hayakawa, ?I knew that if we simply applied the free-to-play model to the game, it would become a very lucrative project. So when I was talking to Kojima-san about it, he seemed very angry that I would even propose such a thing. I told him that even if he says no, Konami will eventually evolve to adapt this model to everything including the Solid games.?





> He even tried his hand at playing a video game for the first time although he complained it would be better if there was an option to buy better guns or more rations.



commit seppuku u piece of shit 



holy fucking shit this almost seems like a parody article

like it should be posted on the onion's website

fucking unreal


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2015)

Cut the guy some slack.  He is just a businessman doing what he does best.  Throw all of your blame on Konami's board of executives which hired him in the first place.


----------



## The World (Jun 1, 2015)

preet would stick up for satan


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2015)

Perhaps. 

But seriously, the guy isn't the devil here.  He did what he thought was best for the company in an industry that he did not know much about.  Downright terrible for us but not something that we should tell him to kill himself over.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 1, 2015)

WAD is BASED as FUCK said:


> Perhaps.
> 
> But seriously, the guy isn't the devil here.  He did what he thought was best for the company in an industry that he did not know much about.  Downright terrible for us but not something that we should tell him to kill himself over.



I'd at least read the wiki page of the company I'm going to be the CEO of.


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2015)

Maybe he didn't know about wikipedia.


----------



## Parallax (Jun 1, 2015)

if this was a cousin fucking game preet would be outraged and up in arms


----------



## Xiammes (Jun 1, 2015)

Sometimes I wonder if this was all a bad joke, but then this article comes out and I honestly can't tell, maybe e3 they will pull the wool over our eyes.


----------



## dream (Jun 1, 2015)

Parallax said:


> if this was a cousin fucking game preet would be outraged and up in arms



You know me too well.


----------



## Utopia Realm (Jun 1, 2015)

This guy reminds me of Peter Griffin and I'm not sure if I should laugh or cry after reading  the article....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2015)

WAD is BASED as FUCK said:


> You know me too well.



Unfortunately we all do.  

I still remember you hijacking the OL convo for your wincest manga circlejerk


----------



## Monna (Jun 2, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> this
> 
> That is just precious.


This can't be a legit source. Nearly every article on the site seems like an onion-esque joke. 

this
this
this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 2, 2015)

why you gotta spoil the fun Jane?


----------



## Monna (Jun 2, 2015)

>maximum video game trolling: the article 

this


----------



## Monna (Jun 2, 2015)

khris said:


> why you gotta spoil the fun Jane?


Well someone would have pointed it out eventually


----------



## dream (Jun 2, 2015)

Jane said:


> This can't be a legit source. Nearly every article on the site seems like an onion-esque joke.
> 
> this
> this
> this



   .


----------



## Monna (Jun 2, 2015)

Honestly I didn't catch on until the last line of that Sonic 06 article.



> One Sonic Team employee who wishes to remain anonymous said, “I already came up with a rival to Silver. His name is Gold the Hedgehog. He is a gold color.”


----------



## Enclave (Jun 2, 2015)

Always find it funny when people take p4rgaming articles seriously


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 4, 2015)

So PES is still happening. 

All my  if it's on mobile tho.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 5, 2015)

Yu-Gi-Oh! digital only video game announced. 

Dat microtransaction model tho.


----------



## Enclave (Jun 5, 2015)

Lol, it better be free to play because you KNOW to get new cards you'll have to buy booster packs.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2015)

It wont be F2P. You'll have to pay to play while you pay to play.


----------



## Nemesis (Jun 6, 2015)

khris said:


> So PES is still happening.
> 
> All my  if it's on mobile tho.



PES literally prints money for Konami more so than any other franchise they have in gaming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jun 6, 2015)

Nemesis said:


> PES literally prints money for Konami more so than any other franchise they have in gaming.



More so with the addition of their very own FUT mode "MyClub".


----------

